# August Photo Challenge - "Still Life"



## TwistMyArm (Jul 31, 2005)

Hey everyone,

Although it's a day early it's time to announce the August Photo Challenge.   This month's theme is going to be "Still Life". 

Please read the following! If you don't read the following carefully your photo may not be included in the voting process:

- The deadline for submissions is August 31st.
- The image should be about 70k
- The Submitted photo must be in the form of a jpeg
- Please keep your photo anonymous (no distinguishing watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
- Include your forum username when submitting
- Submit no more then one photo
- If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo

Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com.

Please keep in mind that in order to keep things organized we may choose to exclude some photos from the voting stage. We'll try to keep as many in as possible though

Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!


----------



## LittleMan (Jul 31, 2005)

great topic... I'm sure we will have some awesome photos for this competition! :thumbup:


----------



## thebeginning (Aug 1, 2005)

agreed!


----------



## john3eblover (Aug 1, 2005)

maybe this is a dumb question but what exactly constitutes "Still life"? Is it...anything that isn't moving? or what?


----------



## Artemis (Aug 1, 2005)

Whatever you make from that title, it could be anything (obviously no porn) that means still life to you...


----------



## john3eblover (Aug 1, 2005)

shoot.

;-)

so...as long as its not moving...?


----------



## Chase (Aug 1, 2005)

If you want to be stickler for a definition, here is one that will get you in the ballpark. It is from http://encyclopedia.laborlawtalk.com/Still_life



> A still life is a work of art which represents a subject composed of inanimate objects.



Having said that, feel free to interpret it as you will!


----------



## thebeginning (Aug 2, 2005)

this question pops up every single month.  the topic is not a set of rules you have to follow.  it's a theme, and can be interpreted however you please.  just remember that you might not get as many votes if your photo has nothing to do with the topic.


----------



## ferny (Aug 2, 2005)

This'll be a great challenge! And it's finally given me a use for all those bodies I've been stashing away! :cheer:


----------



## fightheheathens (Aug 2, 2005)

does this submission have to be a recent photo or can it be one in the storage files?


----------



## Chase (Aug 3, 2005)

Doesn't have to be new, but we prefer it hasn't been shown here before as to not influence the voting


----------



## TwistMyArm (Aug 3, 2005)

I just wanted to let everyone know that they can expect delays in response to any submissions.

I am currently in the middle of a move and I do not have Internet at home. I just wanted to let you all know that I may not have my home Internet connected for a week or two. Any submitters may not recieve a response until about the 14th. 
I'll try to get back to each person who submits to the challenge as soon as I can.

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## Ghoste (Aug 11, 2005)

Is Lensebaby still sponsorying this?


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 11, 2005)

Ghoste said:
			
		

> Is Lensebaby still sponsorying this?


nope.


----------



## Ghoste (Aug 11, 2005)

Ah man! That sucks. Can I have yours?


----------



## Chase (Aug 11, 2005)

I can give you their e-mail address and you can try begging


----------



## Shangella (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi!
I`m new. 
Where do we vote for the month contest???


----------



## Canon Fan (Aug 16, 2005)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> just remember that you might not get as many votes if your photo has nothing to do with the topic.



I beg to differ. I have seen on multiple occasions photos that seemed WAY outside the realm of the topic get quite a few votes (well 4 or 5 but when the winner only has 11-20 that is alot). I have also on occasion seen a picture win that is obviously further off of the normal perception of a topic than others that were of the general same quality but a more traditional approach to the given theme.

Honestly (my opinion only) from what I have seen here is that many times the person that proves to be the most creative with interpretation will have a leg up on the others so long as it is decently composed, exposed, and focused (or an intentional deviant of these).

[putsonflamesuitandhidesincorner]


----------



## Chase (Aug 16, 2005)

Creativity goes a long way, I totally agree.


----------



## Jaywalker (Aug 20, 2005)

How do you know if you did everything right? If it was sent right? Do I just wait and see?


----------



## Chase (Aug 20, 2005)

We're behind on looking at submissions this month, but you generally do get a response from us.


----------



## jnthn205 (Aug 27, 2005)

can you check if i submitted a photo? I dont remember if i submitted it at the beginning of this month or if i even submitted one at all. Please check!


----------



## thebeginning (Aug 27, 2005)

Canon Fan said:
			
		

> I beg to differ. I have seen on multiple occasions photos that seemed WAY outside the realm of the topic get quite a few votes (well 4 or 5 but when the winner only has 11-20 that is alot). I have also on occasion seen a picture win that is obviously further off of the normal perception of a topic than others that were of the general same quality but a more traditional approach to the given theme.
> 
> Honestly (my opinion only) from what I have seen here is that many times the person that proves to be the most creative with interpretation will have a leg up on the others so long as it is decently composed, exposed, and focused (or an intentional deviant of these).
> 
> [putsonflamesuitandhidesincorner]


 

i agree with what you're saying, but truthfully it really differs from photo to photo, and what i may think of 'off topic' may not be what you are thinking of 'off topic'.  I am all for creativity, definitely.


----------



## mark henderson (Aug 29, 2005)

are bribes accepted in this competition !?


----------



## minew_m (Aug 30, 2005)

It took me a month, but I think I finally got one to submit


----------



## thebeginning (Aug 31, 2005)

ugh, i was looking forward to doing this one, but i never could find what i was looking for...

oh well, it should be interesting to see how people interpret this!


----------



## thebeginning (Sep 1, 2005)

doesnt the new contest usually come up on the first of the month?


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 1, 2005)

Yep, but if I remember correctly it seems that Twist was moving or something, so that would be my guess as to why it's not up yet


----------



## thebeginning (Sep 1, 2005)

ohhh yeah, that's right. my bad.


----------



## Cele (Sep 2, 2005)

i sent my foto but couldn´t find your reply so please tell me if it arrived ^-^
thx a lot


----------



## TwistMyArm (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey Everyone,

I'm sure all of you are expecting to see some photos, but unfortunately there's bit of a delay. My Internet connection went down yesterday and I wasn't able to get it back up in order to post the August Challenge Photos (and a new challenge). 

I'm hoping that I'll be able to get reconneted this weekend in order to make the post. 
Otherwise I might be down for a couple more weeks while I look for a new ISP. 

I have recieved over 20 photos for the August challenge. They're currently on my computer. I just don't have a way to upload them at the moment. I don't have a list of everyone who's submitted so unfortunately I can't let each of you know that I've recieved your photos. Most likely the only way a photo will be excluded though is if the username wasn't included in the email or if the photo was extremly large (and of course if it was misdirected).

Anyway I'm sorry to dissapoint everyone. I hope to get everything back up as soon as possible.


----------



## thebeginning (Sep 3, 2005)

no, prob man.  thanks for the heads up though!


----------



## Chase (Sep 3, 2005)

Thanks Twist!


----------



## M @ k o (Sep 3, 2005)

Twistmyarm, 
You are the backbone of this site. No need to apologize. Take 2 asprins and maybe a glass of fine wine. We... I can wait.


----------



## D70Mike (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks for the update. Sorry you're having problems with your ISP. Hope you get it sorted (for your own sake!) soon


----------

